# New rescue in CT; with a twist!



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

A friend found out about this group and is going to start volunteering. I think it is a wonderful idea, and am going to see what I can do to help! Please pass the word along. This is a great way to keep pets and their owners together.

http://helpforpets.org/wordpress/


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

This seems like a great idea.However I would want to be able to know a little more about history/results of the program.I am in CT and still feel the rescue based in ct that i adopted through(NOT GSD specific)may not be all it is represented to be.I am not transferring my bad experience to the most probably good cause but I guess in future i would want to see a comparison of money spent versus dogs saved or cared for,I know i was shocked at the cost/benefit ratio of the rescue organization that I found my heart dog through(he is priceless to me)but just wonder about overall success rate of this rescue group!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

ttalldog-take a look at the IMOM site: http://www.imom.org/ 

I think you are asking a good question-not being suspicious, but being careful, because money is...well...money! 

You can see how they break their information down and are very up front about everything in their financials section: http://www.imom.org/business/financials.htm and there is more information in that all about IMOM section. 

So that would be a good example for any other group to follow, I would think. 

PS-My Anna is the banner kid on their home page.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh that is definitely important. Being a 501c(3) also means that their finances are up for scrutiny. I'm sure she would be willing to put out that information if asked. 

When money is involved, I like to know where it is going and how much is actually going to the dogs. I too have dealt with an organization that really made me question that.


----------

